# Strikeforce: Miami **Contains Spoilers**



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

*Event:* Strikeforce: "Miami"
*Date:* Saturday, Jan. 30, 2010, at 10 p.m. ET on SHOWTIME
*Location:* BankAtlantic Center in Sunrise, Florida​


*Main card:*

170 lbs. (WW championship): Nick Diaz vs. Marius Zaromskis
145 lbs. (Women's LW championship): Cristiane Santos vs. Marloes Coenen
185 lbs.: Melvin Manhoef vs. Robbie Lawler
205 lbs.: Herschel Walker vs. Greg Nagy
265 lbs.: Bobby Lashley vs. TBA*

*Under card:*

170 lbs.: Jay Hieron vs. Joe Riggs
155 lbs.: Craig Oxley vs. David Gomez
145 lbs.: Sabah Homasi vs. John Kelly
145 lbs.: Pablo Alfonso vs. Marcos Da Matta

*Not yet officially confirmed by Strikeforce.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Jay Hieron is always entertaining to watch, Cyborg looked like a world beater against Carano. Im pretty interested to see who they but Walker up against, call me a hater, but im hoping he gets KO'ed brutally and take his novelty act elswhere. Thats kinda harsh, but its just my opinion.


----------



## kieranm (Oct 28, 2009)

i heard diaz was on this card aswell diaz vs. hieron?
Send some rep


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Welterweight Title*

Yeah, Strikeforce is going to have a welterweight title finally!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks like fun Cyborg is like the only woman fighter I have interst in watching though haha. Im also not sure about this Herchel Walker stuff ethier but I guess we will see what's up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Only Woman you want to watch?*

What about Gina Carano, you don't want to see her try and beat a girl down?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This is going to be an exciting card. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Diaz vs. Zaromskis

This fight alone makes it worth ordering imo.


----------



## Bertelicious (Feb 1, 2009)

So, its December 23rd, has any of these fights been finalized and put in stone? Seems like a short time to get ready to fight.............4-6 weeks. I guess its sufficient but I would think 8 weeks would be a bit better. 

Anyway, just wondering.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Constant*

Most fighters train even when they are not getting ready for a fight and Strikeforce depends on these types of fighters. So don't worry we will see some good fights!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bertelicious said:


> So, its December 23rd, has any of these fights been finalized and put in stone? Seems like a short time to get ready to fight.............4-6 weeks. I guess its sufficient but I would think 8 weeks would be a bit better.
> 
> Anyway, just wondering.


Now it's January 5th and it still looks like this on the Strikeforce website:



> MAIN CARD
> NICK DIAZ (20-7) VS MARIUS ZAROMSKIS (12-3)
> CRISTIANE CYBORG SANTOS (9-1) VS MARLOES COENEN (17-3)
> HERSCHEL WALKER (0-0) VS TBA
> ...


http://www.strikeforce.com/events/

They still don't mention Manhoef vs Lawler or Lashley vs Del Rosario.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

cant wait to see diaz

Herschel Walker looks possibly interesting


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Im there....:thumb02: 35 mins away.....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Herschel Walker???


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Did Strikeforce ever confirm the Lashley/Del Rosario fight, or actual name opponents for Walker or Hieron? How the hell are they supposed to hype a card when people dont actually know who is fighting who, or if certain fighters are even fighting at all. It may seem lame for Strikeforce to try and emulate the UFC's hype machine, but there is no doubting how well that hype machine works. Maybe they should consider trying to throw some excitment behind fighters other then Fedor or Carano, it might just help them to actually build a successful organization instead of just putting there two big draws names out there.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Hype*

Yeah I have to agree that they need to avoid EliteXC mistakes but I don't think they are not using the hype of other fighters besides their best draws. This card they are using Diaz and Cyborg. Unfortunately they are also trying to overhype a late-40s football player and a transitional prowrestler. Heiron does need more attention on this card but Strikeforce is learning and growing and that is what matters!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Robbie VS Melvin added, they need to take Hershel off of the main card.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Im there....:thumb02: 35 mins away.....


I am a couple of hours away but I won't make it there.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Area*

They need to have a card at the Anaheim Honda Center over the summer so that I can go and watch that cause that is right down the street from where I live!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

This thread is about Strikeforce in Miami.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Strikeforce in Miami*

Well back to that subject, they have a named opponent for Walker.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, Walker is against Greg Nagy. And instead of Del Rosario, Lashley is fighting Yohan Banks if mmaweekly is right:



> He’s a Heisman Trophy winner. He’s a former NFL star. He is an Olympian in two-man bobsled. And now Herschel Walker is going to be a mixed martial artist.
> 
> Strikeforce executive Mike Afromowitz on Friday informed MMAWeekly.com that the Florida State Boxing Commission has approved Greg Nagy to be Walker’s opponent in his MMA debut on Jan. 30 at Strikeforce: Miami.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=10439&zoneid=13


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Issues*

So the Lashley fight hasn't been finalized yet!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> So the Lashley fight hasn't been finalized yet!


Lashley is on the card.

What pisses me off is that they are undercarding Heiron/Riggs to air Herschel.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Lashley is on the card.
> 
> What pisses me off is that they are undercarding Heiron/Riggs to air Herschel.


 

The freak show audience demands to see and they mostly tune in fo that plus Riggs will lose....he always does, sorta...:confused05:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cyborg is gonna rack me up some points and put my FFL team on the map, oh yeah...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> The freak show audience demands to see and they mostly tune in fo that plus Riggs will lose....he always does, sorta...:confused05:


Yeah, he barley worked Baroni over. And that's pitiful.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pitiful*

So if he goes against someone like Heiron, he is going to get worked over!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Indeed!*

Indeed


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Indeed!*

Yeah how was he picked as one of the original contenders for the welterweight title?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah how was he picked as one of the original contenders for the welterweight title?


IDK to be honest. I do know that he was supposed to fight Diaz a while back for that title.

If he gets past Riggs I think that is exactly the fight that we will see next.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anybody have info on MARIUS ZAROMSKIS because I am a Diaz fan but cant get excited for this fight bc I have no idea about the fighter he is going against


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

GriffinFanKY said:


> Does anybody have info on MARIUS ZAROMSKIS because I am a Diaz fan but cant get excited for this fight bc I have no idea about the fighter he is going against


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marius_Žaromskis

There ya go:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*No Info*

He is the DREAM welterweight champion! Check him out on youtube and of course look him up on wikipedia!


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Holy crap Zaromskis vs Diazx is gonna be a war I am a Diaz fan anyway so can wait this has me excited still dont know if I will order it tho


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...Should be a great night of fights...*

...The card is interesting that's for sure. Plenty of familiar names. Looking at this card including the pre-lims, it's pretty darn good. I'm curious about Lashley. I wanna see what he brings to the table. This card is stacked with a who's who list. We should be treated with some nice TKO's or KO's. Strikeforce is starting off 2010 with a bang. Strikeforce's talent pool is growing in leaps & bounds...:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Starting with a bang!*

Go Strikeforce, go!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Maui Thai College*

Sounds like fun!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I go with Nick in this one. 
I can see the passion in his eyes!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Passion in his eyes*

Yeah it will be a good fight regardless of who wins!


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

This card is way better than UFC 109 and UFN 20


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

mickkelly12 said:


> This card is way better than UFC 109 and UFN 20


UFN 20 -- agree. But the talent at UFC 109 squashes this...

Looking forward to Zaromskis-Diaz and Lawler-Manhoef, but other than that, kinda meh.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Talent*

Yeah this card is definately inbetween Fight Night 20 and UFC 109 when it comes to the talent on the individual cards.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...You guys should check out the cards on UFC 110-112. Stacked liked Vida Guerra...:thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> ...You guys should check out the cards on UFC 110-112. Stacked liked Vida Guerra...:thumb02:


Sweet badonkadonk stacked, then?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Issue*

Are they ever going to find an opponent for Lashley?


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

whats with hieron and riggs on the undercard?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Hieron VS Riggs*

Smack happens, but Hieron is dealing with it!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Are they ever going to find an opponent for Lashley?


Strikeforce are trying to make it Wes Sims but waiting on the Florida state boxing commission to approve it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Wes Sims*

I still can't believe they are going to pit him against the nut case!


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

i've been waiting for lawlor --melvin


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

*Nick Diaz vs. Marius Žaromskis* - My gut tells me Diaz is going to keep going long enough to see the fight go to the ground and finish the job there. Diaz to lift the title.

*Cristiane Santos vs. Marloes Coenen* - Santos by KO.

*Melvin Manhoef vs. Robbie Lawler* - Fight I am looking forward to the most on this card. Fireworks guranteed. Manhoef to show he is one of the most dangerous strikers in MMA by KO'ing Lawler in the first round.

*Herschel Walker vs. Greg Nagy* - Walker should have learnt enough of the basics at AKA to grind out a win here. Strikeforce wouldn't have lined him up with a really dangerous opponent but maybe Nagy will be invigorated by getting a shot at the big time. I say Walker by UD.

*Bobby Lashley vs. Wes Sims* - Lashley to duck under a Sims punch, take him down and ground and pound until the referee steps in. Lashley by TKO first round. 

*Jay Hieron vs. Joe Riggs* - I wish there was some way this could be on the main card. Hieron wins and gets the next shot at the SF WW title.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

The Legacy said:


> *Nick Diaz vs. Marius Žaromskis* - My gut tells me Diaz is going to keep going long enough to see the fight go to the ground and finish the job there. Diaz to lift the title.
> 
> *Cristiane Santos vs. Marloes Coenen* - Santos by KO.
> 
> ...


Diaz v. Zaromskis: 

I have some concerns with Zaromskis kicks and Diaz's new monkey-brawl style. I was going to bet Diaz on this fight, but I keep wincing when I go to place it. Think I'll just stay away. Gut feeling says Diaz might get caught this fight. 

Santos v. Coenen: 

Coenen will be her toughest fight to date, but Cyborg will take it. 

Manhoef v. Lawler: 

Definite fireworks, though I don't see Lawler getting KTFO so soon. 

Walker v. Nagy: 

$ on Gagny. Two unknowns, but Naggy has two professional fights under his belt that ave gone the distance. Shoudl be an interesting bout. 

Lashley v. Sims: 

Put minimal amount of $ on Sims. The line is too good to pass up, and Lashley is still very green. 

Hieron v. riggs: 

Most solid bet of the night is on Hieron. Riggs is done.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

*Monkey Style Brawl*










Here is an example of what I call Diaz's Monkey-Style brawl. He uses his long arm-reach by stretching outward on either side of his opponent, leaving an opening up the middle. Diaz then uses his reach to swing in punches from strange angles, which disorient his opponent before closing in and then utilizing uppercuts. Because he is grimacing while advancing, he reminds me of a brawling monkey. 

A fast opponent who isn't afraid to trade with Diaz is going to go straight up the middle on him. Zaromski has strange, powerful kicks, and I have a feeling one of those may land tomorrow, either hurting Diaz badly or KHTFO. 

Again, just a gut feeling.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

It's a good way to utilize his reach advantage, but damn it looked bizarre. It's one of those things that's well thought out that looks insane, like Fedor's casting punch.

Thank you for elaborating.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Main card:

170 lbs. (WW championship): *Nick Diaz* vs. Marius Zaromskis
145 lbs. (Women's LW championship): *Cristiane Santos* vs. Marloes Coenen
185 lbs.: *Melvin Manhoef* vs. Robbie Lawler
205 lbs.: Herschel Walker vs. *Greg Nagy*
265 lbs.:* Bobby Lashley* vs. TBA*

Under card:

170 lbs.: Jay Hieron vs. *Joe Riggs*
155 lbs.: Craig Oxley vs. *David Gomez*
145 lbs.: Sabah Homasi vs. *John Kelly*
145 lbs.: *Pablo Alfonso* vs. Marcos Da Matta

Who I think is gonna win are all in bold.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> *Monkey Style Brawl*
> Here is an example of what I call Diaz's Monkey-Style brawl. He uses his long arm-reach by stretching outward on either side of his opponent, leaving an opening up the middle. Diaz then uses his reach to swing in punches from strange angles, which disorient his opponent before closing in and then utilizing uppercuts. Because he is grimacing while advancing, he reminds me of a brawling monkey.
> 
> A fast opponent who isn't afraid to trade with Diaz is going to go straight up the middle on him. Zaromski has strange, powerful kicks, and I have a feeling one of those may land tomorrow, either hurting Diaz badly or KHTFO.
> ...


I agree with you! I think somebody like Zarmoski can easily expose those holes in Diaz non existent defense. If he fights him the same way he will get caught! 

But his standup can be so frustrating for his opponents as well, that they might try something wich will edge Nick. 

That being said I did bet on Diaz :thumb02:

here is a Nick Diaz pre fight Interview...
http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/01/...rikeforce-title-fight-judging-fighting-futur/


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Good break down on Nick Diaz's fighting style. I agree, and if he hangs his chin out to taunt his opponent like he sometimes does I can see him getting decapitated by a head kick.

However I think he is too experienced to lose this one and if the fight hits the ground, Diaz has very underrated ju-jitsu


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Main card:

170 lbs. (WW championship): Nick Diaz vs. *Marius Zaromskis*
145 lbs. (Women's LW championship): *Cristiane Santos* vs. Marloes Coenen
185 lbs.: *Melvin Manhoef* vs. Robbie Lawler
205 lbs.: *Herschel Walker* vs. Greg Nagy
265 lbs.: *Bobby Lashley* vs. Wes Sims

Under card:

170 lbs.: *Jay Hieron* vs. Joe Riggs

CBA with making a prediction for the rest of the Undercard, can't say I've honestly heard of any of the guys, and it's far too much effort looking up their records and reading up on them. I'm really looking forward to the event though, especially the Diaz-Zaromskis fight. I've been impressed whenever I've seen Marius Zaromskis, looks such a talented guy, and those head kicks are vicious. Would love to see another one knocking out Diaz!

Interested to see Lashley and Walker fighting as well. I've seen a little bit of Bobby Lashley and he does look a good prospect. I'm not a huge fan of him still sticking with Pro Wrestling alongside MMA, as I think he should focus on 1 thing, preferably MMA, as frankly being in TNA atm is nothing worth shouting about. Turned into the Hogan veteran show, or WCW Mk II. As for Walker, I've read alot about him, and he does look a proper athlete. He seems to love the sport, he's in good condition and he wants to fight, so let him. Not sure how it can negatively effect the sport tbh, if he truely loves the sport and is in the right condition, let him compete. Be interesting to see how much he's learnt in his time at AKA. 

Just a shame that we have to wait until Sunday evening to see the show in the UK. Going to be difficult to avoid reading stuff on here, and clicking on my Sherdog RSS feed. I tried to do it for the Fedor vs Rogers event, but then ruined it by clicking the Sherdog RSS feed, muppet.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Can't wait for tonight! Some nice fights to watch. Hope Diaz loses but doubt he will.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Can someone please tell me when does this start, how many hours are left till it starts is what i would like to know.. if it is in 5 hours like i think it is then it would be 3 in the morning where i'm at.. thanks a million


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

hey anyone know what channel i can watch this on in canada?


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> This is going to be an exciting card. I'm really looking forward to it.


Me too, its got great upside


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kay_o_ken said:


> hey anyone know what channel i can watch this on in canada?


Superchannel airs it otherwise your shit out of luck.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

damnit, i was afraid of that


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sims looks like crap it better not go long.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Pathetic fight


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sims lasted 2 minutes, but can't say much else for him.


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

I think the ref warned Lashley 20 times in those 2 minutes for different things...


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Like not to kill him probably.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sims is just mailing it in for a pay check now, he needs to hang up the gloves.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow lol


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

wow - Lawler got a bit lucky on that - he was getting picked apart


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

What just happened? lmao


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

the left on the ground is what put him to sleep


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Lawler knocked Manhoef's F***ing head off


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Lawler knocked Manhoef's F***ing head off


Sadly


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

MY GOD!!!!!! robbie waited and was rewarded. devastating ko for robbie.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Lawler ...... WOW!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

why the f#@$ are they interviewing Buddy Ryan Jr :confused02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That was awesome, never let your guard down like they say.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Epic comeback.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Time to see what Walker can do.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Walker will at least have decent stand up, he is a phenomenal athlete with a 4th degree Tae Kwon Doe background,


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

was that Shamrock clapping ?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

his opponent wouldnt look at him mentally its already over.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

I love how Strikeforce gives props to GSP


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What the f*** is with Nagy's stance, Walker has zero foot work he just stands solid and Nagy is dancing around like I don't know what.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

WTF???!!!

The guy Walker is fighting f#cking sucks.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes he does.

Complete domination by Walker but Nagy is just holding him to close to do any damage, Walker should stand so he can end this, he has to have some stand up and Nagy's stance shows he obviously doesn't.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Complete domination by Walker but Nagy is just holding him to close to do any damage, Walker should stand so he can end this, he has to have some stand up and Nagy's stance shows he obviously doesn't.


Walkers footwork is weak though, like I mean.. really bad.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Finished via shoulder punches, LMAO,



Intermission said:


> Walkers footwork is weak though, like I mean.. really bad.


What footwork? Its not bad it doesn't exist.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Nagy is crap. Walker was ok but lacked any type of finish.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Finished via shoulder punches, LMAO,
> 
> 
> 
> What footwork? Its not bad it doesn't exist.


Its worse than Marcus Jones zombie stand up.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

sorry soory fight good job walker tho


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Finished via shoulder punches, LMAO,
> 
> 
> 
> What footwork? Its not bad it doesn't exist.


Im talking about the 1 inch steps he was talking lmao


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Im talking about the 1 inch steps he was talking lmao


"steps" implies his feet were leaving the ground, lets call it his slight shuffling.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Nagy is crap. Walker was ok but lacked any type of finish.


They both looked bad.

Nagy is just plain horrible.

Walker just lacked a good offensive attack, he did look better than I thought he was gonna.......

Horrible fight to watch.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> "steps" implies his feet were leaving the ground, lets call it his slight shuffling.







LMAO


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

hey hey hey those sholder punches sting something feirce lol


----------



## nicknj53 (Jun 5, 2008)

This is the worst MMA card I think I have ever seen. The fact that Wes Simms is on any main card is a complete joke after the way he looked on the the Ultimate Fighter Show. I understand that Herschel Walker is making his pro debut but does he need to be on a main card? Lets not even talk about the clown he fought. The Robbie Lawler fight is the only fight that even resembled a professional fight forget about a main card fight. Anybody else watching have the same opinion?


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

No way do I ever want to see Cyborg in Playboy


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

nicknj53 said:


> This is the worst MMA card I think I have ever seen. The fact that Wes Simms is on any main card is a complete joke after the way he looked on the the Ultimate Fighter Show. I understand that Herschel Walker is making his pro debut but does he need to be on a main card? Lets not even talk about the clown he fought. The Robbie Lawler fight is the only fight that even resembled a professional fight forget about a main card fight. Anybody else watching have the same opinion?


no? the cyborg and diaz fight im really looking forward too.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

JimmyJames said:


> No way do I ever want to see Cyborg in Playboy


Lmao :thumb02:


----------



## nicknj53 (Jun 5, 2008)

I bet she is packing 9 inches of meat


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cyborg is Wandy with tits and hair.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Cyborg is Wandy with tits and hair.


Those aren't tits, they are pecs...


----------



## nicknj53 (Jun 5, 2008)

I was talking about so far

I have seen better technique and better looking fighters in bars


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Coenen needs to get on top of the Wandette.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

nicknj53 said:


> I have seen better technique and better looking fighters in bars


THEN STOP WATCHING HOLY **** I AM SICK OF HATERS


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Coenen impressed me I didn't expect here to put up this much of a fight but she is hanging in there.


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

Intermission said:


> THEN STOP WATCHING HOLY **** I AM SICK OF HATERS


i agree, if your bitching about the fights then dont watch, simple as that.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Cyborg vs Walker might have been a better fight........


----------



## nicknj53 (Jun 5, 2008)

I did...you honeslty think this is a good MMA card??? Hating on what these pitiful fights????? Terrible


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> Cyborg vs Walker might have been a better fight........


You want Walker to lose his debut? lol


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

nicknj53 said:


> I did...you honeslty think this is a good MMA card??? Hating on what these pitiful fights????? Terrible


edited for wasting my time


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

nicknj53 said:


> I did...you honeslty think this is a good MMA card??? Hating on what these pitiful fights????? Terrible


where did i say it was a good card? there's some good fights on it, if you dont like it then why are you watching??


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Coenen is pretty slick on the ground and I think she is playing to Cyborg's biggest weakness.

Guys be nice.


----------



## nicknj53 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am an MMA fan and I practice BJJ and Muay Thai you idiot..I stopped posting or visiting this site because the majorit of people on here are retards...You sir are the reason I stay away.

Ready my posts and you will see my knwledge on MMA....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Keep it civil and don't double post.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> You call yourself a MMA fan?
> 
> in two years you have a total of 71 posts and a red bar.
> 
> www.Sherdog.com


*LOL* :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man Coenen is not strong enough to deal with Cyborg.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic...


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Nagy was almost BJ Penn type of flexible and probably has a good amount of skill on the ground so with Herchel not knowing a lot of subs, not much he could do there.

Cyborg is exciting! Well the whole fight so far is entertaining from both sides.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I am very surprised this fight has gone as far as it has......

I thought Cyborg was gonna win this quick.......


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Toxic...


I saw it,


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Man, I think after she tagged Cyborg with that right...all she had, and flush...when Cyborg didn't even flinch, she just sorta gave up.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Man Coenen is not strong enough to deal with Cyborg.


Never know. Neeeeeever know.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

The mmmmm ice cream


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

questionable stoppage IMO, she was covering up but she was rotating for a leg, the had none it previously in the fight as well.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Try not to post spoilers.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Cyborg lookedlike more of an idiot when her shirt got stuck on her head lmao


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Try not to post spoilers.


Spoilers? This is the discussion thread... I was commenting on the fight that is already finished...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

420atalon said:


> Spoilers? This is the discussion thread... I was commenting on the fight that is already finished...


I know, but some people are TiVoing it for later, for example.

Normally if any spoilers may be mentioned in a thread, it'll be labeled as such.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> I know, but some people are TiVoing it for later, for example.
> 
> Normally if any spoilers may be mentioned in a thread, it'll be labeled as such.


Are you going to go through and edit the other 20+ spoilers already in this thread? Might as well just adjust the title so we can discuss the fights...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SWPT, I'll change the title.


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

weak stoppage, not like it would of mattered anyway, cyborg way to powerful for her


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Are you going to go through and edit the other 20+ spoilers already in this thread? Might as well just adjust the title so we can discuss the fights...


Sorry mods but I agree with this.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would like to see Coenen bulk up and get a rematch, I think a bigger stronger Coenen could take the man beast.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> SWPT, I'll change the title.


Yeah, probably a good idea. huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a bad feeling diaz is going to get KOed early x_X

WAR DIAZ!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

God I hope Diaz goes out on his back counting the lights.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I would like to see Coenen bulk up and get a rematch, I think a bigger stronger Coenen could take the man beast.


She did have the right gameplan and the skill. I don't think she could put on enough muscle though, she is actually built like a woman and it would be hard to bulk up.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Intermission said:


> Sorry mods but I agree with this.


You'll notice the thread title was changed, which had been discussed a moment ago.

I want to see Carano v. Coenen and then Coenen v. Cyborg 2.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

xeberus said:


> I have a bad feeling diaz is going to get KOed early x_X
> 
> WAR DIAZ!


So do I sadly 

WAR DIAZ


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

420atalon said:


> She did have the right gameplan and the skill. I don't think she could put on enough muscle though, she is actually built like a woman and it would be hard to bulk up.


I doubt she could get Cyborg but but she could put on 10-15 pounds of muscle and at least be able to deal with her.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> God I hope Diaz goes out on his back counting the lights.


NATTTTT


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Hell Yes!!!!! Woooooooooo!!!

I agree nick, I gave nate that fight to.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Diaz is a bad man...interpret that any way you like.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

man Diaz uses his length great, he may not be the most powerful punches but he is so lanky its damn near impossible to land a good shot on him. 

Can't believe they called him captain cannabis on TV.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Too bad he'll never use it as a permanent nickname.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Diaz is the man!!! Looking for new Diaz Avatar


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Good fight and Zaromskis almost finished it too.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

God the announcer that does the post fight interviews is a douche. He doesnt let the fighters speak.... and i agree Nick, Nate won his last fight....


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Dakota? said:


> God the announcer that does the post fight interviews is a douche. He doesnt let the fighters speak.... and i agree Nick, Nate won his last fight....


False, Maynard won...

but anyways I agree, that nun chucks thing wasn't funny.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Nick is one talented dude and always puts on a good show...pre/post fight interviews are fun too.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Zaromiskis was very sloppy. Wasn't really that impressed by him walking into punches.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The two title fights and Robbie vs Melvin really made the card go over, imo, really needed those.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Nick needs (but won't) to jump ship back to the UFC badly. Anyway, great fight for him tonight, but Zaromiskis is no Gsp, thats who Nick should be fighting these days


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

nicknj53 said:


> I bet she is packing 9 inches of meat


Ahhhhhh, now I think we all know why you are watching this "weak card.":sarcastic12:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...A little lack-luster but a couple of shining moments...*

...Lawler's KO of Manhoef was Scott Smith style. Blew me away. Robbie was gettin' bashed on the feet. Over the top with that right did it. You could see Manhoef give out. That last left hook Robbie through on his way down was NASTY! Dude's eye's disappeared! He was out ---clean---. Walker is a work in progress but he's with a good camp. Cyborg did her thing. That is one aggressive woman/half man. Coenen was pretty game. Cris had some nice stuffs. Her power is just overwhelming. Nick's hands & heart are just amazing. Nice slugfest! Diaz again finishes a striker. Nick finished Zaromskis with that same right hook he finished Robbie Lawler with back in the day...


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

meh any fights worth watching? i was to busy to catch it.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Great win for Nick Diaz! Outstriking the striker, proving the doubters wrong, that's my man! I thought Zaromskis was going to finish Nick when he knocked him down and went in for the kill but he stayed calm, managed to get the fight back to the fight and his barrage of punches was too much for Zaromskis to handle in the end. He throws so many and and he throws a lot more body shots than a lot of other guys which has a massive effect.

So Diaz wins the WW title and no has a six fight win streak. Such a shame we'll never see Diaz vs. Sheilds. That would be awesome.

Robbie Lawler got the biggest upset of the night. Man, he was getting dominated for 3 minutes, he could hardly walk afterwards after getting peppered with leg kicks. I read a stat that Melvin landed 23 punches and Lawler landed three or something like that, but it was the big one. Great fight.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> meh any fights worth watching? i was to busy to catch it.


Manhoef v Lawler = crazy; gotta see it.
Diaz v Zaromskis = pretty decent bout.


Herschel v Nagy = stiff, snoozefest.
Lashley v Sims = joke, but quick if you wanna watch.
Cyborg v Coenen = nothing spectacular worth an effort to view.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm very disappointed with Manhoef's loss. He was on his way to victory, it seemed. And he is definitely the better striker than Lawler. But, alas he does have the tendency of dropping his hands...


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

It was kind of a shorter version of Cung Le-Scott Smith.

Manhoef against either of those two would be fun. And Lawler-Le sounds like a good time, as well.

What the Strikeforce middleweight division lacks in depth, it makes up for a little with its fun brawlers.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

The Legacy said:


> Great win for Nick Diaz! Outstriking the striker, proving the doubters wrong, that's my man! I thought Zaromskis was going to finish Nick when he knocked him down and went in for the kill but he stayed calm, managed to get the fight back to the fight and his barrage of punches was too much for Zaromskis to handle in the end. He throws so many and and he throws a lot more body shots than a lot of other guys which has a massive effect.
> 
> So Diaz wins the WW title and no has a six fight win streak. Such a shame we'll never see Diaz vs. Sheilds. That would be awesome.
> 
> Robbie Lawler got the biggest upset of the night. Man, he was getting dominated for 3 minutes, he could hardly walk afterwards after getting peppered with leg kicks. I read a stat that Melvin landed 23 punches and Lawler landed three or something like that, but it was the big one. Great fight.


What doubters? Shitdog's "ask the pros" was unanimous in Diaz's favor. Everyone I knew was just scared of Diaz getting tagged w/ a crazy kick... not that Diaz would get beaten soundly. 

:confused02:


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

SigFig said:


> Manhoef v Lawler = crazy; gotta see it.
> Diaz v Zaromskis = pretty decent bout.
> 
> 
> ...


What he said.

I thought Diaz vs Zaromskis was awesome. To bad my boy lost :{


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Freelancer said:


> I'm very disappointed with Manhoef's loss. He was on his way to victory, it seemed. And he is definitely the better striker than Lawler. But, alas he does have the tendency of dropping his hands...


I agree. Lawler had absolutely nothing for Manhoef. Lawler was leg kicked so much he was limping around for most of the fight and getting blasted everywhere. The ending was definitely spectacular and showed how unpredictable the sport of MMA always is though. :thumbsup:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

"Nothing" except a brutal right hand.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

vandalian said:


> "Nothing" except a brutal right hand.


I was talking about up until that point. Lawler was getting completely worked over and threw a right as hard as he could. Yes it landed and he got the win, but Manhoef was completely dominating up until that point.


----------

